# From Minnesota



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, the first time I ever strapped a board on was about 15 years ago and I'm 29 now. Unfortunately where I used to live, southern Missouri, was not very conducive to riding (too flat and too warm). I would try to go riding anytime I would visit family and so on. Just recently moved up north and became addicted. This is mine and my brothers board corner in our apartment


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Just introducing myself bro


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Pay no mind to Kosmo... he's lithuanian and has poor manners!
Where do you plan on riding this season? I ride mostly Afton and Troll, and will be making another annual road trip to Granite Peak as well as (hopefully) one to Bridger this winter.


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Pay no mind to Kosmo... he's lithuanian and has poor manners!
> Where do you plan on riding this season? I ride mostly Afton and Troll, and will be making another annual road trip to Granite Peak as well as (hopefully) one to Bridger this winter.


If you do end up going to Bridger, look into their "powderhound package". I did this the last 2 years and you get 4 days of lift tickets and 4 days lodging for right around $270 a person, so like $70 a day, really awesome deal, and a great place to ride. Might wanna make the short trek to Big Sky too if you have the chance!

Rob


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm live in Winona so my go to is coffee mill because its close, I have been to Welch a few times but really wanna ride Afton. My aunt used to work for Vail ski resort in Colorado and told me the purchased Afton not to long ago and did a lot of remodeling


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

vandy16 said:


> If you do end up going to Bridger, look into their "powderhound package". I did this the last 2 years and you get 4 days of lift tickets and 4 days lodging for right around $270 a person, so like $70 a day, really awesome deal, and a great place to ride. Might wanna make the short trek to Big Sky too if you have the chance!
> 
> Rob


I'll check it out. I have access to a six person cabin for $200 a night though... depends on how many people I can get to roll with me. Food would be hella cheaper though.



andrew.gimlin said:


> I'm live in Winona so my go to is coffee mill because its close, I have been to Welch a few times but really wanna ride Afton. My aunt used to work for Vail ski resort in Colorado and told me the purchased Afton not to long ago and did a lot of remodeling


Vail bought them a year ago, and did do a fair amount of work. Installed rope tows for park laps, new park, a big yurt and new snowmaking, as well as all new appliances in the kitchens (which was needed).
If you think you'll only get to Afton a couple times look at their loyalty pass or whatever they call it. It's free to sign up, gives you 10% off your first pass and $10 off every subsequent pass. Last year my full day friday passes cost me $22/day. Can't beat it.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Pay no mind to Kosmo... he's lithuanian and has poor manners!
> Where do you plan on riding this season? I ride mostly Afton and Troll, and will be making another annual road trip to Granite Peak as well as (hopefully) one to Bridger this winter.


Please tell me, how lithuanian and poor manners correlate or I will call you racist  anyway, can I say, that he is american and dumb and can't find a thread named Introduce yourself? :yahoo:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Please tell me, how lithuanian and poor manners correlate or I will call you racist  anyway, can I say, that he is american and dumb and can't find a thread named Introduce yourself? :yahoo:


You've misread. The "and" is not a correlation but conjunction of multiple adjectives.

You are Lithuanian - check
AND
You have poor manners - an opinion.

as opposed to 'all Lithuanians have poor manners' which isn't how it was meant.

The Lithuanian part probably being mentioned for your benefit as things are often lost in translation and can be misinterpreted. The bad manners? Well, see your response? :dunno::dunno:

I do really loath the inflation of the term racist though. Lithuanian isn't a race.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

f00bar said:


> You've misread. The "and" is not a correlation but conjunction of multiple adjectives.
> 
> You are Lithuanian - check
> AND
> ...


Mentioning nationality was totally unnecessary. And I will always be rude to idiots, retards and people who does not read rules or does not do a one click search before starting a new thread. And sometimes chicks with waist wider than shoulders


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> You've misread. The "and" is not a correlation but conjunction of multiple adjectives.
> 
> You are Lithuanian - check
> AND
> ...


:laugh::laugh:
This guy gets it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Wouldn't saying I'm american and dumb be the same as saying you are Lithuanian and rude. And this entire section is for intros not just one particular thread


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacon said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> This guy gets it!
> :thumbsup:


I remember my school house rock! You can even ask me all about a bill :cheeky4:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ok, WTF is living in that fishtank


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I remember my school house rock! You can even ask me all about a bill :cheeky4:


 conjunction junction what's yer function? linkin up word and phrases and some other shit...

never have heard much about lithuanians being ornery... have heard often though that they are dreadfully boring, smell like salted fish, and would be completely asexual were it not for the beastiality... any truth?


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

This escalated quickly


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

andrew.gimlin said:


> This escalated quickly


 welcome to the sbforum andrew!.. hahhhohahahoo, hehe, bunnies and flowers

..and srsly wtf is in that fishtank


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

andrew.gimlin said:


> This escalated quickly


It's summer. It's what happens where there is no snow on the ground.

In the Winter months it'd take about twice as long to go downhill


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Didn't realize you were talking about my fish tank lol didn't know it was in the pic. That one is actually empty but used to be a live planted freshwater


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

This is my pride and joy, red eyed tree frog


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw the lamps and thought you were growing weed in a fish tank. :laugh:


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think my landlord would appreciate that lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andrew.gimlin said:


> This escalated quickly


Lol! First off, Welcome!!! :welcome: Nice little quiver of rides you got there! 

2nd, You're new so you wouldn't know this, but Ol' Kosi's been cruisin' for a good old fashioned Lithuainian Smackdown for awhile now! oke: :computer:

In general, this has been his usual level of contributing with most of the threads he interjects himself into,.. :includeme:

3rd, my apologies to my friend f00bar, but I would like to make a slight correction to your post,...



f00bar said:


> You've misread. The "and" is not a correlation but conjunction of multiple adjectives.
> 
> You are Lithuanian - check
> AND
> *You have poor manners - a FACT.*


...fixed that for ya!!! :thumbsup:



Lastly,... Kosie, Where the fuck in the rules did you (mis)read that he _HAS_ to make his intro in one particular thread? :ass:
:cheer:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

andrew.gimlin said:


> This is my pride and joy, red eyed tree frog
> View attachment 48706


dude, those are just plants


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That frog looks like he is tripping balls!
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ahh, so there is a frog, i thought it was andrew trippin balls cuz in that first pic there is no goddam frog. i'm sure cuz i looked for 20mins! and then again just now, no frikkn frog


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Def two in there just real good at hiding


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> ahh, so there is a frog, i thought it was andrew trippin balls cuz in that first pic there is no goddam frog. i'm sure cuz i looked for 20mins! and then again just now, no frikkn frog


+1 
No frog - awww... my eyes are burning... 



andrew.gimlin said:


> Def two in there just real good at hiding


Two?! "In there" as _in the pic_ or _in the tank_ but not visible _in the pic_? :blink:

Anyway, welcome


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol one in the pic two in the tank. But thank you I feel welcome


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

andrew.gimlin said:


> Def two in there just real good at hiding


Frogs taking the pictures don't count!


----------

